
Oculus VR founder: We'll support Mac 'if Apple ever releases a good computer' - robin_reala
http://www.neowin.net/news/oculus-vr-founder-well-support-mac-if-apple-ever-releases-a-good-computer
======
scholia
The original video interview and story is at Shacknews:

[http://www.shacknews.com/article/93547/oculus-palmer-
luckey-...](http://www.shacknews.com/article/93547/oculus-palmer-luckey-will-
consider-mac-support-if-apple-ever-releases-a-good-computer)

------
callesgg
i would asume that he said it with a frown on his race.

Apple does not make bad computers, just not computers for gamming or
performance heavy computing.

